
Start doing more things alone - grej
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/05/02/why-you-should-really-start-doing-more-things-alone/?tid=hybrid_experimentrandom_2_na
======
slagfart
Why not a person rating system - OkCupid for friends? Pump in your interests,
get matched, and peer review the experience. Tongue only partially in cheek.

------
zachb
One of the most exhilarating things you can do is travel alone. Travel wide,
and far - another country - entirely alone. Stay in hostels and force yourself
to make friends. Be who you want to be. Do what you want to do, when you want
to do it. You learn a lot about yourself when traveling solo.

------
donkeyd
I often head into the city by myself to have lunch by myself. I find it very
relaxing to have a stroll with my own thoughts and to do some reading during
lunch. I can really recommend it.

